# General > Recommendations >  Car Insurance Recommendation

## the nomad

I have two vehicles one family sized car and the other used for work use.  I am looking for a god quote this time as costs are going through the roof.  The family car has full NCD at 8+ years and the works car 1 year.  Cars will be driven by Mr and Mrs Nomad, unfortunately Mr Nomad is expecting a speeding ticket so this may have to be considered  ::  , I live in hope of a reprieve, but apart from that no other misdemeanors or accidents.  Any suggestions.

----------


## poppett

Cornhill Direct, Hastings Direct are both very good.

For a personal, local, reasonable priced quote you should try the National Farmers Union in Brabster Street, Thurso.   Their quote was cheapest by far when my hubby got his own car and had no ncd in his own right.   His insurance is for a sports car now and is still a good quote......and no you don`t have to be a farmer.  It can all be done on the phone, and they probably do a package deal for two vehicles.

Happy hunting.

----------


## footie chick

http://www.confused.com/?MediaCode=294

I used them they give you a load of quotes that are very easy to compare

----------


## newpark

Tesco's Insurance is very good, cheapest I have had so far and great when making a claim.

----------


## hobbes1962

www.moneysupermarket.com

is another good website for car insurance quotes.

----------


## bobsgirl

I used www.confused.com they gave superb quotes. Ended up with budget insurance for £184 for the year (would have been £152 had I not gone with the legal cover).  I do have 9 years NCB, hubby has got claims on his but he is still a named driver on my insurance. 

I was with Diamond last year and they were good to but I can't understand why does your old insurance group put the price up after a year???  Since they knew the history you would think that they would give you a cheaper quote!!

----------


## Bill Fernie

It is always worth shopping around for car insurance.

A quick check of one or two other companies than the one you are with is always worthwhile and so qiuick to do now that so much is online.

Try some of the web sites where you can get comparison quotes before going further.  Sometimes you might be offered a new customer discount.

Here is one to get you started - http://www.onlinepriceguide.co.uk/v2/insurance_car.php

I also used to find my quotes creeping up if i stayed too long with one company.  But changes with underwriters may partly expain things.  companies looking to increase their portfolio of business might offer better rates to companies selling thier insurance and you might be lucky to hit one on the right day.  It is changing all the time so you need to check each year and not think they are all getting more expensive.  Even checking back on a company you used to be with might be worthwhile.

Check the rates for each car individually but ask if they give any discounts for more than one car.

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

Year after year Royal and sun alliance (now known as "More Than") always beat the rest, and by quite some margin, but last year they proved more expensive than Norwich Union so I went over to Norwich Union...... just recently shopped round for this years cheapest car insurance and it's back to "More than" for this years insurance (why oh why change from a perfectly good name like Royal and Sun Alliance to "more than"  ::  )

Don't use a broker, they all take a cut. Phone each individual insurance company (get their numbers from the yellow pages) and go through the lot of them..... you can save as much as a couple of hundred pounds if you shop around.

----------


## mums angels

We have two cars in our household one people carrier and one car used occasionally for travelling to work and we have them both insured with Admiral multicar and saved a fortune compared to insuring them seperatly , well worth a try.  :Smile:

----------


## KCERINN

Post office is very good, and up until end April, they give you £50 cash back.  They send you a postal order within 14 days of you taking the policy out.

----------


## Julia

> Post office is very good, and up until end April, they give you £50 cash back.  They send you a postal order within 14 days of you taking the policy out.


I was with the post office last year and got my £50 cashback which was great, I usually try both moneysupermarket.com and confused.com, I've trawled through the yellow pages and loads of websites and these two seem to be the best in my opinion.

----------


## squashed frog

I just got my car insurance through from http://www.budgetinsurance.com/
they were 90pounds cheaper than any other company.

It may also be worth joining www.quidco.co.uk as they are offering 120pounds cashback with policys from prudential and zurich. It may take a few months to get your cashback through quidco but if you save in the long run thats all that matters.

----------


## Tony

I would recommend "Direct Line". They are very reasonable and more importantly should you need to claim you will not have any problems and repairs guaranteed for 3 years. I have been with them for many years and even left a few times but always returned.
The cheapest are not always the best as they can cost you more eventually if a claim is needed.

----------


## Macwull

Just renewed my car insurance for the fifth year, i've found if you stay with the same company they just expect you to renew so they bump it up! CIS renewal was £650, bought insurance last night from MORE TH>N for £330!! Can't beat that even looking at the small print there isn;t much difference to my CIS policy!! 

Shop around people, it might be a pain typing in all those detaisl over and over again but it pays off!!

Tried confused.com but they didn't seem to give me any decent quotes!!

----------


## poppett

When I tried confused.com it told me my car was a different kind of Ford according to the registration number and that my hubby`s Toyota supra (boy`s toy) did not exist as a make and model.   However a do know people who have used them and got good quotes

----------


## Tony

Confused.com live up to their name then. ::

----------


## suth13

ifind swiftcover.com hard to beat, ive used them past three years.

----------


## phil1958

i would recommend kwik fit insurance very cheap :Grin:

----------


## DRM

If you have more than 1 car then try Admiral multicar as you get a  discount for second car and policies held in separate names so you still get your no claims bonuses separate

----------


## ANNIE

Try elephant.com we got a great deal and was covered for more than our last insurer and £100 cheaper. Remember watch out because sometimes the offer can be cheaper but read the small print

----------

